# mount error: can not change directory into mount target

## alex.blackbit

hi

i get this error message

```
mount error: can not change directory into mount target /mnt/axp
```

when i try to mount /mnt/axp, which got a entry in /etc/fstab

```
//axp/export    /mnt/axp        cifs            noauto,rw,user,credentials=/home/ahuemer/.cifspasswd    0 0
```

i believe this happens since the last "emerge -uDN world" (on the client), but there were no samba-related packages replaced.

anybody knows how to fix it?

----------

## bunder

did you mean \\ and not // ?

cheers

----------

## alex.blackbit

?

----------

## bunder

\\axp\export vs //axp/export

cheers

----------

## alex.blackbit

that never made any difference for me in the past in fstab.

the problem is solved anyway. the mountpoint didn't exist because i improper moved the installation from one hdd to a new one.

thanks anyway.

----------

